# rear wheel noise



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i have a 94 gmc k1500 and when its going the back tires make a noise like something hits a certian point of the wheel everytime it is hit kinda like putting a baseball card in a bike tire. i just had the brakes and the drums redone. i dont kno if i explained it well enough but does any one have any ideas why it does that? any help would be appreciated. thanks :redbounce


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

Does it happen when going forward, backward or both?


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

i think both but never really back try to listen to it when backing up but ill listen to it tomorow and see if it does


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

you may just have a rock in the drum. i'll ask the guys in the service deartment at work tomarow and see what they say.


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*cool*

:waving: thanks.. everyone on this site are nice people


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*noise*

JET just pop of the rear drums and take a look. Might have a loose or broken part. Or take it back to the brake shop that did the work and have them take a look. Shop should take a look for free.....

Dave


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

If it is very consistent and follows your speed it may just be a rock stuck in the tread, or a screw in the tire. You might check for a brake cable or other item dangling near and hitting the driveshaft too.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

The drum might need to be turned.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*RE Rear brake Noise*

Sounds like a cracked drum to me.Remove them both and give them a drop on a concrete floor open end first from about waist high,you should hear a nice metalic twang sound,a dull thud says its cracked.Try it out and repost


----------



## ironworks01 (Jun 5, 2004)

out of round drum definately. Even if it is new. damn cheap foriegn parts. rabestos is the only quality part ,but twice as expensive. 
mike


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*drum*

maybe i dunno.. me and my father took of the drums off ourselves before we went to get them fixed and one of the pads broke in two when we took it off. the guy turned the drums when he put new pads on. we took the drums off originally to see if that was making the news but even after new brakes it still makes noise


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

0k this is most likely a stupid question but are these tires studded? if so i'd inspect the tire to look for missing or grossly worn studs. an irregular stud patter could cause a "weird" fluttering noise. i don't know about Ur experience but if this is your first set of studded tire it just may be the sound the studs make on the dry pavement sounds like there is a buncha rocks in the tire. umm ok have you figured out if it makes the same sound in reverse? sry i just havta get back to the basics to think about this sometime ppl(including me, over think stuff). 

hope some of this may help


 TIRE NOISE'S


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*studs*

no there not but that would make sense if they were and the starter broke llike a week ago :crying: been driving around a little focus  but im fixing it today so i shall see when i back outa the driveway :redbounce


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*great f***ing day*

well fixed it yesterday and it worked great but took longer than expected though because the fing car alarm remote wasnt working and the alarm would go off every time we tried to reconnect the battery :realmad: but took it off roading with my friend yesterday too oo boy 4x4 in the mud nothing funner.. bad news tho -- off roading again today for about 1 hour n half then all of a sudden rpms down and truck slowed to a stop :crying: turns out the spark plugs and distrubutor caps arnt getting the spark they need.. back in the driveway it goes  but atleast the back wheel noise is gone


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

So what did you do to fix it?


----------



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

*fix*

the noise? i didnt do anything it just went away


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*RE Rear brake Noise*

In my 25 yrs of wrenching Noises that just GO AWAY = a bigger repair.


----------

